

Sails 0.8.9: A Rails-Inspired Real-Time Node MVC Framework - heck0045
http://www.infoq.com/news/2013/04/Sails-0.8.9-Released

======
farhanpatel
<https://github.com/balderdashy/sails>

~~~
coolsunglasses
Bless ya m'lud.

------
mikermcneil
A lot of folks also found this intro video useful:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK-tFvpIR7c>

Also, we have a google group and irc channel (#sailsjs on freenode) More on
that here: sailsjs.org

------
neya
Is this production-ready? I want to start working on it right away for my new
project :) I know looking at the version number hints us otherwise, but I'm
just curious since these guys have actually used it in production before..

~~~
mikermcneil
@neya yessir, or as production ready as Node.js + express + socket.io is.
Here's our roadmap: <https://github.com/balderdashy/sails/wiki/roadmap>

------
JPKab
I put this up weeks ago.... zero interest. Perhaps the timing of the posting
was poor.... ? <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5293519>

Anyway, glad these folks are getting some well deserved attention now.

~~~
mikermcneil
Thank you :) Shortly afterwards, someone posted this:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5373342>

One of those things with timing I guess, right?

~~~
neya
Dude, you're missing a donate button :)

------
hilko
How does this compare to Compund.js (<http://compoundjs.com/>)? I've only
given it a cursory glance but it seems to be under active development, and
similar in it's inspiration, no?

------
hayksaakian
This might just be what gets me onto the backend JS boat.

Any problems with setting up to use mongo?

